# Vizio 5.1 S4251w-B4 Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer and Satellite Speakers



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm possibly thinking of getting this soundbar, I see a lot of good feedback reviews even from CNET, I just want to know what you think about this system, What are advantages and disadvantages, Only complaint I see is the included cord for the rear speakers is not long enough, But every reviewers say they put great sound for a 5.1 soundbar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that no one here have this soundbar, as I get the ignore treatment on the other sat forum also, If not this one at least give me advice on which one either 5.1 or 7.1 soundbar or AV/HTIB.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you read through any threads over at AVS Forum? 
Some people are holding out for the new Vizio S5451w-C2 (54 inches). I personally do not have this soundbar but the reviews on Amazon and other sites seem to be quite good.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1451371/vizios-new-true-5-1-soundbar-s4251w

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1509872/vizio-s4221w-c4-vs-vizio-s4251w-b4-vs-sony-sony-htct260h

http://www.avsforum.com/newsearch/?search=S4251w-B4&type=all


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> I'm possibly thinking of getting this soundbar, I see a lot of good feedback reviews even from CNET, I just want to know what you think about this system, What are advantages and disadvantages, Only complaint I see is the included cord for the rear speakers is not long enough, But every reviewers say they put great sound for a 5.1 soundbar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Specs on it look pretty good and it is not very expensive, most places is $299 at this time. Definitely need the rear speakers to get the whole surround effect.

We just finished installing 3 more speakers to make a total of 9 speakers and the sub for my son yesterday. Holey Moley that is an awesome system but very expensive.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I see on Amazon I can get for $245 minus shipping, but I'll try to see on eBay for a better deal, although I did see 1 for $230 with free shipping but it's manufacturer refurbished, I might buy that one but not too sure, I'll have to look on the sellers feedback history.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pay attention to the Warranty of the refurbished / recertified items. Some have no warranty and some have 30 days.
A new one has a 1 year parts and labor warranty.


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

I have this sound bar and love it. It produces great sound for me and the wires were not a problem on the rear speakers for me.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the DTS sound setting from the Samsung TV than the Dolby Digital from the Directv DVR, it gives it better sound and volume level, I'm using optical from TV to soundbar and digital connection from soundbar to DVR, The DTS sound coming from TV/optical via the Digital Audio Out settings menu is a lot better than digital/DVR to the soundbar, I wish my Samsung TV had a digital audio port but it doesn't, only optical.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

